#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Biggest Pattaya computer shop

## dirtydog

www.tukcom.com is the name of the place and it is in South Pattaya next to the day and night hotel.

This place has 5 storeys of high tech gadgets.




The fourth storey is probably of main interest, here is where they sell all the copy dvds, by the stairs is where strange furtive men hang out and try to engage you in a sales patter of buying dirty disgusting depraved videos, the prices are quite reasonable though  :Smile: 

It also has one of those rip off places that sell coffee for a 100baht or more for a tiny little cup, although if I go with my mate he get's 10 percent discount  :Smile: 




They have a bus from the car park for those people to foking lazy to walk the 200 meters, I obviously walk cos I aint American, well and also because I go there by motor bike and can park outside the door  :Smile: 




Anyway, the second floor has about a million phones for sale, the third floor is the hardware place, this is the place with all the goodies in, infact just last week I bought myself a 1gb ram card for my camera, anyway this is the place to go if your in Pattaya.

----------


## Fstop

Yeah, I went in there to get my computer fixed. They've also got tons of PS2 games for 100 baht each. Plus, it's a good place to get it modded.

----------


## Thetyim

> It also has one of those rip off places that sell coffee for a 100baht or more for a tiny little cup

----------


## friscofrankie

I always winderd abut that.  Why is it so much more expensive here than in the US?  Thankfully there are many clones selling excellent Thai Coffees for a fraction the cost.

----------


## BillyZ

There's an electronic supply place on the bottom floor (basement) on the street side. They also do repairs on electronic items like TVs and stereos and do pretty good work.

----------


## Airportwo

There's a huge electrical "supermarket" on the bottom floor that sells, well electrical bits, lots of them.
I don't know what most of them are   :Sad: 
Thers a lot though and cheap   :Cool:

----------


## dirtydog

I bought one of those testers for testing to see if there is live cables in the wall, bargain price it was, was never able to get the cap off of it though.

----------


## Butterfly

whoaa, nice to see Pattaya change so much. It's still a dump though and I don't see how the city can improve. A store like this was certainly needed now, with all the farangs who have moved there in the last few years. A lot of them also bought cars which makes the place dangerous for driving a motorbike and have longer traffic jams than Bangkok

----------


## Airportwo

> longer traffic jams than Bangkok


Having lived in Bangers from 90 - 97 I would question this statement Sir or is it Madam? (are Butterflies Mr & Mr's  es?)
But given time believe sure will equal or possibly surpass Bkk
Cheers

----------


## peterpan

> It also has one of those rip off places that sell coffee for a 100baht or more for a tiny little cup, although if I go with my mate he get's 10 percent discount .


I went to Starbucks in Pattaya on Mon morning because it had a sign implying they had WiFi (KSC hotspot) and I needed to pick up me  email. Took my laptop in and ordered an overpriced coffee and some crap for the kids, but its not free you have to buy a KSC roaming card before you can use it. ****Z, charged me 250 Baht for said coffee (which was luke warm crap anyway) and a roll thing and the miserable shitz are so tight fisted they can't even supply free internet.

----------


## Ice Maiden

I was in there not yesterday but the day before.

They have loads of games also.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

They are a bit pricy.  Most are more expensive the one in Sriracha (Chonburi).

----------


## HAMILTON

Was in there last year.  Strange to see all the stalls on the same floor seeming to sell the same phone.  I wonder if it's cheaper to buy laptops there than UK?  I tried to compare prices last year but I was there for only a month.  i was too interested in other Thai ditractions and couldn't get my head round all the pricing.  Will have a closer look this year.

----------


## slimboyfat

my gfs room is just opposite the com centre. but i never get a chance to go inside the com centre itself because she finds it boring.

and she wont let me go out alone in pattaya for more than 5 minutes.

damn damn damn

----------


## Skulldigger

Generally laptops are not much cheaper. Also, buying one at home you can be fairly certain it really contains the components they claim. Here, many a shop will take a chance to exchange original parts for used, refurbished ones if they can get away with it. 

There is very little protection for consumers here, so unless you want to read up thoroughly on what to buy first and check what they actually provide you, you'd be better off getting it back home. 

Stationary computers here are usually cheaper, but again, you need to know what you are getting.

----------


## Fabian

What kind of beer do they sell there? I remember in Pantip Plaza you can conveniently wait with a jug of draught beer.

----------


## peterpan

> and she wont let me go out alone in pattaya for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> damn damn damn


 my advice toss her, no point in having a women who doesn't allow you to explore other options.

----------


## poolcleaner

> buying one at home you can be fairly certain it really contains the components they claim. Here, many a shop will take a chance to exchange original parts for used, refurbished ones if they can get away with it.


I've always been puzzled by that claim.

Why would they replace parts?
Is it easy to resell genuine parts?  Is it worth the trouble?
Why not sell the dodgy parts when they're unattached in place of genuine?
And if it's so easy to do here what makes you think it's not done at home?

Questions, questions, questions.

----------

